
Trump Is First to Use Patriot Act to Detain a Man Forever - joshfraser
https://www.thedailybeast.com/trump-invokes-patriot-act-to-detain-palestinian-adham-amin-hassoun-forever
======
Jamwinner
Then wtf was/is Gitmo? This is terrible, but hardly the first except by
claiming this particular provision. Beforehand, not even that level of
accountability was reached. We knew the powers of the Patriot act went beyond
the balance, but have not pushed back. It seems odd to now blame the user of
that power, rather than those who errantly put that power in the presidents
hands to begin with.

I would posit that the Patriot act is a bigger threat than any single
politician, because while electees change, the law still stands, always
repugnant in its nature.

~~~
Finnucane
No one at Gitmo was a US resident. Its use to hold PoWs and others picked in
foreign war zones was arguably a violation of the Geneva Conventions, but that
is a somewhat different problem, at least from a legal perspective.

------
joshfraser
More background on his Wikipedia page:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adham_Hassoun](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adham_Hassoun)

